# Recessed Lighting For Ceiling Tiles?'s



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You don't want the weight of the can on ceiling tile, so put in the new construction units that attach to the joists. If you have 2x8 joists or larger, you can use the deeper cans which are made for 2x8's and larger. Generally the bigger the can, the larger the wattage bulb that can go in. The can and the trim choice will dictate bulb wattage. Do you want the lights dimmable? Do you want the new florescent lights that are only a fraction of the wattage of incandescent and produce alot less heat?
All these issues can effect can size.
Ron


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 26, 2007)

I really haven't laid the lighting out but the room is a large "L", 14x14 area for the seating and the other for a pool table. I'm guessing (4) for the TV area and (4 or 6) for the larger section. I like the smaller "eyeball" that's about 5"-6" and can rotate. I'd like to break it up on seperate switches and yes able to dim.

This is the tpye of light I'm looking at:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=59022-337- 78P&lpage=none

So you're saying to get a housing like this:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=59022-337- 78P&lpage=none


I guess that's what I'm trying to figure out. There are several types of housings let alone lights. The joist are 2x8's with insulation stapled to the sides. Nothing above. I'm just want to get the right match (housing/light) or new construction or remodel. Thanks for your help.


Kenny J


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Inside each housing can is a list of trims you can use with that housing and the wattage limit to each of the combinations. 
Both the links were for the eyeball trims. If you have insulation close by, that will also reduce the wattage you can use. The "IC"(Insulation Contact) housings have more wattage restrictions then say non IC because the heat can be dissipated easier. 
Just look inside the housings for the list of trims you can use.
If you bank together dimmers, just remember, there is a reduction in wattages that can go on each dimmer. One dimmer, 600 watts. Two dimmers side by side, 500 watts each. Three dimmers, only 400 watts each.
Ron


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks once more for chipping in. If that's the case would the low volatage (halogen) be a better choice in terms of less watts combined with dimmers? How does Halogen compare with Incandescent in terms of lighting, energy and long term? Also most of the bulb recomendations are for 75W. You can use less say 60W or the bulb/wattage specific?

Kenny J


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You mention using between 8-10 lights. Ten lights at 75 watts is 750 watts. Separated on two dimmers is 375 watts. That's well below the 500 watt max for side by side dimmers.
You can use low voltage lights, just realize the initial cost of the lights will be 2-3 times the cost of the line voltage material. Useage costs will be less,especially if the rooms are used alot.
Low voltage bulbs last much longer then incandescent bulbs. I put 12 low voltage cans in my brother's kitchen when we remodeled it 8 years ago. He hasn't had to replace one yet. The 35 watt flood lights give a clean bright white light. His kitchen has cathedral ceilings. In a basement setting you may need more lights due to a lower ceiling then you would with the larger incandescent cans.
Ron


----------



## Rifeman (Mar 11, 2007)

Since you are on this subject I will not start a new one, I am planning to remodel my basement and would like to put low wattage Recessed Lights in the Ceiling, my rooms are 26' X 11' and my other room is 33' X 12' and my ceilings are 7'. How many recessed lights do I need in each room?

The 26' X 11' is a Bedroom and also a Office area.

The 33' X 12' is a TV room with a dinning area.

What I would like is the lighting that would not use allot of wattage to save on the electric bill. There is no insulation in the ceiling of my basement. I plan to put paster-board up on the ceiling and walls.

What I would like to say is I am looking to get the most light with the less amount of wattage. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Please gave me your advise in which way to go.


----------

